

Four Levels of Awareness - themckman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rhvxy0r2Do

======
themckman
So the video is by a bassist and meant to be applied to musicianship, however,
it is immediately apparent after watching this that you can basically apply it
to anything that you'd like to master. I think the most interesting part is
how he describes the emotional aspect of each level, saying that, really, only
the first and fourth levels are blissful. The second level is never going to
be anything but tough, however, I think the third level can be enjoyable. You
can have a great amount of success being in that state of "Conscious Knowing",
however, you have to move past that to that fourth level to attain bliss
again, in whatever you're working on. Powerful stuff.

